# CPT 98968 non face to face telephone counseling



## Texascoder64 (Feb 19, 2014)

Does anyone have luck with getting reimbursed on this code - we are a dermatology practice and we have a lot of Accutane patients that are often college students out of state that require telephone calls for education and planning of labs for their Accutane , and can be very time consuming for our nursing staff. 
CPT 98968 looks like the appropriate code and wondered if commercial carriers will pay this?

Thank you,
Lisa


----------

